

Ask HN: What is the Internet all about? - brong

Internet has changed a lot since its invention, especially with the additions of social networks and eCommerce.<p>However, it seems Internet has lost its original meaning in some parts of the world, at least, in China. People think Internet is all about eCommerce and how to make people clicks more ads. Even the VCs and PEs in China encourage C2C (copy to China), and they call it micro-innovations.<p>It's time to step back and ask HN the question: What is the Internet all about? Is it a "information logistics" revolution, to enable people create, share, search, discover information more freely, and communicate with others more easily? Or is it all about few more ads clicks?
======
steventruong
Its whatever you make of it. The internet creates opportunity and solves
problems of all types and all scales. It can mean anything to anyone. There's
no such thing as a mutually exclusive definition of what the internet should
encompass for everyone.

